# Adobe makes photography package price permanent



## Zv (Jun 18, 2014)

Saw this article from Digital Camera World

http://www.digitalcameraworld.com/2014/06/18/adobe-makes-photography-program-price-permanent-unveils-14-new-apps/

Think I have no reason to moan about the subscription model now! Gonna sign up tomorrow morning. What do you guys think?


----------



## Skirball (Jun 18, 2014)

I was starting to warm up to the CC idea, but hesitant because the price was temporary, and I don't like locking myself into a photo organization system that I can only lease. Locking the price is nice, but they also stripped out the free website (Behance) and reduced your storage to 2 gb. Not a huge deal, but I was considering moving away from things like Flickr and trying out Behance, and admit it really was motivation for me to consider going to the cloud.

Photoshop updates don't really mean much to me, but they rarely do. Mostly they seem to make more and more advanced tools that just do what I can do manually. I think the tools work well for beginner to intermediate users, but have limited impact for more advanced use. 

Other than that, no Lightroom update, and a bunch of stuff for an iPad that I don't have. Meh.


----------



## Khalai (Jun 18, 2014)

9.99 USD means something about 13 EUR (60% more) here in Europe. Talk about fair pricing


----------



## Zv (Jun 19, 2014)

Skirball said:


> I was starting to warm up to the CC idea, but hesitant because the price was temporary, and I don't like locking myself into a photo organization system that I can only lease. Locking the price is nice, but they also stripped out the free website (Behance) and reduced your storage to 2 gb. Not a huge deal, but I was considering moving away from things like Flickr and trying out Behance, and admit it really was motivation for me to consider going to the cloud.
> 
> Photoshop updates don't really mean much to me, but they rarely do. Mostly they seem to make more and more advanced tools that just do what I can do manually. I think the tools work well for beginner to intermediate users, but have limited impact for more advanced use.
> 
> Other than that, no Lightroom update, and a bunch of stuff for an iPad that I don't have. Meh.



If you sign up for the yearly subscription you get 20Gb of cloud storage and a free Behance site. Not that 20Gb means much in terms of storage though! Could be enough for your portfolio though. 

There's bound to be Lr updates in the future and now at least we know the price isn't going to change so we can sit back and wait to see what come out.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 19, 2014)

Zv said:


> Saw this article from Digital Camera World
> 
> http://www.digitalcameraworld.com/2014/06/18/adobe-makes-photography-program-price-permanent-unveils-14-new-apps/
> 
> Think I have no reason to moan about the subscription model now! Gonna sign up tomorrow morning. What do you guys think?



bad

and what if you use more than just photoshop? now those who use other programs are really put through the pricing ringer. plus those who invested hundreds and thousands with Adobe already get nothing that those who never spent a dime on them yet.

worst of all the second you stop paying it's all gone, doesn't matter if you've given them $2000 over some years, quit paying and it's gone, hell no

(unless they make it ridiculously low like $7.50 a month, forever, for the full suite) heck no to software rentals!


----------



## sparda79 (Jun 19, 2014)

Khalai said:


> 9.99 USD means something about 13 EUR (60% more) here in Europe. Talk about fair pricing



I'm paying MYR29.99 (no additional local tax). That's about USD9.28 at today's rate.


----------



## Zv (Jun 19, 2014)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > Saw this article from Digital Camera World
> ...



It's only money and $120 a year is a pittance compared to a new L lens or a new camera. If it ever gets to the point that I can no longer afford to pay $9.99 a month for something - Lord help me because I probably have bigger issues than a subscription to CC! (In which case I would probably be selling off my gear and not be shooting). 

What does $10 get you these days?

One short cab ride? A hamburger and some fries? A ticket to see a movie perhaps? I ride my bike to work, don't eat fast food and the internet takes care of the movies!  

I think that should offset the cost of this subscription!


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 19, 2014)

Permanent only if you define permanent as until Adobe thinks they have their customers hooked and then raise the price for more profit. :

I hear that drug dealers use the same technique. ;D


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 19, 2014)

I trust adobe as far as I can throw them at this point.


----------



## Skirball (Jun 19, 2014)

Zv said:


> If you sign up for the yearly subscription you get 20Gb of cloud storage and a free Behance site. Not that 20Gb means much in terms of storage though! Could be enough for your portfolio though.



Are you sure about that? I'm pretty sure they changed it, although the website is strangely terse on details.

I had a bookmark to the deal they had before, with the 20 gb and Behance, it was supposed to be good until June 30, but the page is gone and takes you to the new offer. It claims 2 gb and no mention of Behance.


----------



## Skirball (Jun 19, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Permanent only if you define permanent as until Adobe thinks they have their customers hooked and then raise the price for more profit. :



Yup.

[Quote author=Adobe]The price is valid for a full 12 months. After that, we'll renew your contract automatically unless you cancel. The price is subject to change, but we will always notify you beforehand.[/quote]

I really don't see any difference in this offer over what they previously had, other than they reduced the storage and online options.


----------



## Stephen Melvin (Jun 19, 2014)

It's a good thing I don't plan on updating past my 5D Mk III, because I have no desire to rent software. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Zv (Jun 20, 2014)

Wow not much love for Adobe eh? Fair nuff. 

Think I'll hold out on that subscription, at least until I replace my 5D2 with a newer body. Currently quite happy with Lr 4 and CS5.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 20, 2014)

Misleading thread title (not that I can blame you, since Adobe was purposefully obfuscating).

They made the PS+LR paired package a permanent offering now, but if you read the fine print, the $10 is anything BUT permanent, as much as they try to make it appear so.


----------



## Zv (Jun 20, 2014)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Misleading thread title (not that I can blame you, since Adobe was purposefully obfuscating).
> 
> They made the PS+LR paired package a permanent offering now, but if you read the fine print, the $10 is anything BUT permanent, as much as they try to make it appear so.



If it's still $9.99 p/m next year I'll probably take it. It would be really douchy of them to say "hey it's permanent" then change it a year or two later. They'd lose all credibility. If anything this announcement buys me some time and I don't feel like I have to sign up right away or lose this deal. 

I was going to sign up now to get familiar with Lr 5 and the new features in Photoshop. I feel like as a semi serious photog I should be up to date on processing techniques. Don't wanna be left out! 

But now I'm over the initial excitement. Time to focus on my portfolio! (Long overdue!)


----------



## winglet (Jun 20, 2014)

As far as the 20gb storage and Bahance site, please view the actual page linked in this very thread - this is a quote from the 2nd paragraph:



> The plan includes access to the Photoshop CC and Lightroom desktop applications with free upgrades when they are available, mobile and web apps, 20 GB of cloud storage and a Behance ProSite for £8.78/US$9.99/AU$9.99 per month when you sign up for a one-year plan.



Seems pretty clear to me.

Also, if you stop paying, saying "it's all gone" is a little alarmist. You don't lose your files, and they can still be opened with older versions of PS. 

Note I am not defending Adobe, I still use PS6 and playing with a "unofficial" version of CC is as close as I will ever get to paying a subscription model. The "it's only 10 bucks/month" argument could be applied to any number of products, in which case it wouldn't be 10 bucks/month anymore, would it? A slippery slope down which I don't plan to proceed. But then I'm the kind of person who always pays his costs up front, not a fan of deferred, perpetual payments. As evidenced by the massive debt everywhere, most people are quite comfortable with making their monthlies. (Until they can't). To each their own.


----------



## bitm2007 (Jun 20, 2014)

> but if you read the fine print, the $10 is anything BUT permanent



Where did you read the fine print ?. I can't even locate basis information regarding the package on the Adobe website such as what's included in the bundle (PS,LR+what), what happens if you cancel your subscription, how many computers can it be installed on, what payment methods are available, how is payments is taken and all manner of other information that you would normally receive before signing a contact of this type.

I'm guessing that the answers are the same as for the previous $9.99 deal, for all but the first of those question but without any product specific terms there's no way of knowing for sure.


----------



## dancook (Jun 20, 2014)

I had a student plan for £15.88 a month, at the end of 12 months it *automatically *went up to about £22 a month.

It's still advertised on the site for £15.88 ....

I cancelled it just because I'm going with the photography package now.


----------



## sparda79 (Jun 20, 2014)

dancook said:


> I had a student plan for £15.88 a month, at the end of 12 months it *automatically *went up to about £22 a month.



Well, that's a nice icebreaker with Adobe Customer Service.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jun 20, 2014)

Skirball said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Permanent only if you define permanent as until Adobe thinks they have their customers hooked and then raise the price for more profit. :
> ...



I really don't see any difference in this offer over what they previously had, other than they reduced the storage and online options.
[/quote]

+1 Really hope people are better at understanding this than the original author of the article. Its not about promissing a permanent price - its only a permanent package.

The day Adobe started subscription payment on PS was the day I stopped even thinking about future upgrades. This is especially true for European customers who truly get short shifted on the pricing.

Let's see:
Full package 1.000$ per year (!!)
Photoshop stand alone 400$ per year (!) - no student/teacher pricing
Photo Package (the one mentioned here w/LR for ipad) 200$ per year - no student/teacher pricing

Take pill. Swallow Hard. Stomach it.


----------



## winglet (Jun 20, 2014)

Why, it's almost enough to tempt people to find ways around paying for their software! 

Not that I condone that, it would be wrong. 

But I wonder why Adobe's is the most pirated software of all time, while lesser priced products are paid for. 

I wonder.


----------



## Skirball (Jun 23, 2014)

winglet said:


> As far as the 20gb storage and Bahance site, please view the actual page linked in this very thread - this is a quote from the 2nd paragraph:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you point me to a link on Adobe's website that shows that? The link you're referring to is from some digital camera website. Easy enough for them to print that mistakenly given that I can't find anything on Adobe's website explicitly stating that. Whereas, it was quite clear about having those additions before 'the big announcement'. If they were still offering those benefits I'd expect them to make a point about advertising it. Regardless, I don't think it's pretty clear at all.


----------

